#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [資料] 花豹

## Norya.Polaris

花豹
學名：Panthera pardus
是屬貓科豹屬下一種動物，又名金錢豹或花豹。

介紹:花豹有時會有黑化現象，即為黑豹，皮膚及毛髮上出現大量黑色素，但還是可隱約見到斑點，豹可以說是敏捷的獵手，身材矯健，動作靈活，奔跑速度快，既會游泳，又會爬樹，性情機敏，嗅覺聽覺視覺都很好，智力超常，隱蔽性強，這些是老虎獅子所及不上的，牠亦是少數可適應不同環境的貓科動物，長長的尾巴在奔跑時可以幫助豹保持平衡。

捕食:花豹的捕食對象非常的多，小如金龜子，以至重達900公斤（1,984磅）的大羚羊（Giant Eland）都是豹的獵物，而豹主要的食物包括有蹄類動物及猴子，但亦會捕獵齧齒類、爬蟲類、兩棲類、鳥類及魚類等動物，甚至腐肉也包括在內，視乎獵物產地而定，豹也有捕食黑猩猩的紀錄，總括而言，豹捕獵約90個不同物種的動物。
在獵物缺乏時，牠也會捕獵家畜，因而發生人豹之間的衝突。和一般貓科動物一樣，豹會在密林的掩護下，潛近獵物，並來一個突襲，攻擊獵物的頸部或口鼻部，令其窒息。
非洲品種通常把獵物拖上樹慢慢吃，以防獅子或鬣狗等食肉動物前來搶奪。在食物鏈上，豹處於次等捕獵者的位置，這亦意味著豹同時是老虎及獅子的獵物。



繁殖:3至4月份發情交配，6至7月份產子，每胎3至4子，性成熟約7-9歲。

分布:豹的棲息環境多種多樣，從海拔100米的低地到海拔3000米的高山都有，適應力頑強，生境包括森林、草原、濕地沼澤、沙漠、雪地等，豹喜歡隱伏在大樹上，亞洲非洲等地，從西非到蘇門答臘，華北至華南也有豹的蹤影。

亞種:從18世紀的林奈開始，直到20世紀初的Reginald Innes Pocock，過去動物學家根據形態學而命名的豹亞種多達27個，然而，直到近年的分子遺傳學研究，1996年Miththapala等人確立了其中8個亞種為有效，2001年Uphyrina等人又進一步添加了一個（阿拉伯豹）總共9個有效亞種。

有效亞種:
1.印度支那豹delacouri - 分布於中印半島及華南；易危。
2.印度花豹fusca - 分布於印度次大陸；低危。
3.華北豹japonensis - 分布於華北，易危。
4.斯里蘭卡豹kotiya - 分布於斯里蘭卡，瀕危。
5.爪哇豹melas - 分布於爪哇島，極危。
6.阿拉伯豹nimr - 分布於阿拉伯半島，極危。
7.遠東豹orientalis - 分布於東北亞（中國東北、俄羅斯遠東地區及朝鮮半島），極危。
8.非洲豹pardus - 指名亞種，分布於撒哈拉以南非洲，低危。
9.波斯豹saxicolor - 分布於中亞，瀕危。

舊分類:
過去根據形態學而命名的種類，在分析了DNA之後，都被併入前述的亞種之中，部份較為知名的如下：
桑給巴爾豹adersi - 分布於桑給巴爾群島，可能已絕跡，歸類為非洲豹。
北非豹panthera - 分布於北非，可能已絕跡，歸類為非洲豹。
西奈豹jarvisi - 分布於埃及西奈半島，可能已絕跡，歸類為波斯豹，
小亞細亞豹tulliana - 分布於土耳其安納托利亞，可能已絕跡，歸類為波斯豹。

始前種:歐洲豹sickenbergi - 分布於歐洲、已滅絕的史前豹類。

現狀:花豹在非洲及熱帶亞洲部分地區依然常見，然而，其分布範圍正在縮小當中，原因是棲息地喪失或被分割，加上被商業捕獵、或被視為害獸，其中數個亞種也處於瀕危狀態，因而在IUCN紅色名錄中被整體評估為近危物種。

估計數量:全世界20萬隻。

瀕危因素:
1.因毛皮鮮艷而被大量捕殺
2.因會襲擊家畜而被處以「害獸」的罪名被大量捕殺。

保護措施:2000年豹已被列為中華人民共和國一級保護動物，嚴禁捕殺。




資料來源:http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-tw/%E8%8A%B1%E8%B1%B9

~以上為總整理~

----------


## 努特

你好諾雅,我是努特
你寫的好詳細喔,我也來分享一下最近看到的圖

各種豹類的分法^~^
最後在分享一下我覺得兇的很可愛的雪豹(應該是雪豹吧?

----------


## Norya.Polaris

謝謝努特的資料>W<~~~
第一張把常見的豹纇給做了一個簡單又清楚的分類呢~~
最後一隻美國豹也叫做美洲獅呢~(美洲虎也是可以叫美洲豹~)
美洲獅在美國很常見喔~
尤其是住在比較郊外靠近森林的人常常可以看到呢~

我只是把維基上的資料做一個整理而已(K下去)~
努特第二張那隻是雪豹沒有錯喔~
真的好可愛~~~小小隻又凶巴巴的樣子好萌XD~~~~~~

----------

